
Show HN: NotEvil – Deepfake Video Detection API - yousifa
https://notevil.ai/api/deepfake/
======
yousifa
Hey all -- founder here, We've built the best Deepfake detector and only
detection API out there. It catches >96% of deepfakes. In addition to the API,
it can run locally on mobile devices using CoreML and Tensorflow Mobile.

~~~
vanboxel
Can you describe some of your methodology for detecting the fakes? Presumably
you have trained a detector on a large data set; did you generate this
yourself using several popular deepfake tools?

~~~
yousifa
I can't go into depth on our models or data sets, because this is a cat and
mouse game between creation/detection. We create deepfakes using all known
tools, currently non-public methods as well as our own methods.

